# brisket rub



## jsk4224 (Apr 26, 2014)

looking for suggestions for rub. what is your favorite and why???
just received new pellet bbq pit and can't wait for answers so i can use it.

thanks,
john


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I like Adams Texas Brisket rub. It has a little red pepper heat in it that I like. Non-iodine added Salt and not too finely ground black pepper mixed about 50/50 is good, too. 

Check labels as a few brands have MSG in the mix and some people object or have issues with MSG.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I use a simple kosher salt/black pepper mix. 50/50 mix. Pepper is course ground #16 grind.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

daddyeaux said:


> I use a simple kosher salt/black pepper mix. 50/50 mix. Pepper is course ground #16 grind.


This^^^


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I also use the salt/pepper mix. But i top dress with a mix of savory ingredients with a little heat. It is just about time to smoke one!!!!


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Fiesta brand brisket rub


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Dust in Paparika, Cayenne, Onion Powder, Garlic Powder, Cumin, Dry Mustard and Black Pepper. Then a thin layer of dark brown sugar and press it into the surface of the meat. Sprinkle lightly with Kosher Salt.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

SPOG, salt, pepper, onion and garlic. Also on pellet smoker fat side down. Heat is coming from bottom so it protects the meat. I have tried fat up and fat down and down seems to work much better.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I guess there are several Adams brisket rubs.

This is the one I like

https://www.heb.com/product-detail/adams-reserve-texas-brisket-rub/1974814


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

Kosher salt, coarse ground pepper and very light sprinkle of Salt Lick rub. Not too much, because that stuff is hot.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Salt, pepper, some onion and garlic powder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

randeg said:


> Kosher salt, coarse ground pepper and very light sprinkle of Salt Lick rub. Not too much, because that stuff is hot.


I love that Salt Lick rub, but itâ€™s too hot for my family! I like heavy on the pepper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*All Round Rub*

I put together a rub I use on everythang:
Equal parts Fiesta Fajita rub and Season all
Add in garlic powder, onion powder at about 25% of the top 2
Add a little smoked paprika, chili powder and cumin.
Cayenne for kick.
Itâ€™s called â€œMula Magicâ€.

There ya go. Your Welcome.


----------



## SaltyCabron (Jul 1, 2013)

Chupacabra Brisket Magic.....its just delicious!!


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

A little grub rub and killenâ€™s S&P


----------



## Katy2920$$ (Apr 3, 2018)

As said by others above.......for brisket....simple kosher salt/black pepper mix. 50/50 mix by volume. MOP every hour with a little water, butter, red wine vinegar and lemon juice. Smoke low and slow (190 degrees F) for 5 hours. Wrap in foil or uncoated butcher paper for another 5-6 hours.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

You xanâ€™t go wrong with Chupacabra Brisket Magic. Use a little extra black pepper.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Deany45 said:


> I love that Salt Lick rub, but itâ€™s too hot for my family! I like heavy on the pepper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes salt lick I pat dried the brisket and coated it.It was a lil spicey on the edges but had no complaints it was a dollar off at HEB is why I used it.Smoked it overnight.Best I've used.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Adams House Seasoning isnâ€™t bad either. It has a lot of garlic in it along with salt and pepper. Iâ€™ve put a little on the brisket prior to the cook along with salt and pepper.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Killen's salt and pepper . Bark will be incredible .


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

I used Zach's orginal style brisket rub and it was very good. Was my first brisket on my smoker and it turned out great. plenty tender. cooked 5 hours on pit then wrapped it in foil with apple juice for four and a half hours then let it sit for hour and a half and was best I ever had.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

dunedawg said:


> Fiesta brand brisket rub


Yep thatâ€™s the one to use !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I've been competition cooking for over 20 years, and one thing I've learned is it's not what you rub on the outside that matters, its what you inject in the inside that counts. I've seen brisket cover in everything from kosher salt to coffee grounds, and every combination of herbs and spices you can imagine, but the inside all tastes the same unless it's injected with something. Unfortunately, I'm bound by a non-disclosure agreement, and can't discuss it further.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Been on a Pitmasters binge. Saw Johnny Trigg just last nite saying heâ€™s never injected a piece of meat. Never had, never will. He seems to have done pretty well. Pretty much personal preference, no one way...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmm, I have never heard of anyone injecting a brisket. Why??


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

You ain't had a good brisket yet til you rubbed it with this.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

daddyeaux said:


> Hmmmmmmmm, I have never heard of anyone injecting a brisket. Why??


Because they suck at cooking


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

daddyeaux said:


> Hmmmmmmmm, I have never heard of anyone injecting a brisket. Why??


thats actually become pretty common in the competition world...


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

BretE said:


> Been on a Pitmasters binge. Saw Johnny Trigg just last nite saying heâ€™s never injected a piece of meat. Never had, never will. He seems to have done pretty well. Pretty much personal preference, no one way...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am pretty sure he has changed his tune on that, but, I am also trying to remember him doing anything in the BBQ comp world in the past 5 years.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Johnny can still cook ribs but injecting a brisket is a must. 

Any big compatution will be dominated with briskets that have been injected. 
Try it both ways and experiment with wrapping or not.


----------



## jefull77 (Jul 5, 2007)

Basic Beef from texasselectseasonings.com is money in the bank! Great combination of salt, pepper and garlic and helps your beef keep that beef flavor you want!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

SaltyCabron said:


> Chupacabra Brisket Magic.....its just delicious!!


gonna try somma that on 4 briskets on my 500gal butane tank/D'Hanis hollow tile BBQ pit...
pic-nic is Saturday...


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

If you ever around Louise ,tx stop at Sablaturas and go in to meat counter they sell a Rub in bulk they measure out what you want by weight ,its like $4 bucks a pound...Its my Fav...the Grocery store is in old down town which probly has less than 1K so it aint hard to find.


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

Kosher Salt, Bolners #32 and course black pepper most of the time. If I’m feeling dangerous, I add onion powder, garlic powder, and Spanish smoked paprika.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Some of the rubs like Chupacabra and Fiesta have MSG in them. Some folks donâ€™t mind MSG and some do. I think brisket has plenty of good flavor from the smoke and regular salt and pepper based rubs without the addition of a flavor enhancer like MSG.


----------

